# Tip for crispy bacon weave on fatties



## lowcountrygamecock

I haven't been on in a while but was looking for new fattie recipes for a Christmas cookout and saw several people mention the bacon not being done when the fattie reaches 165.  Here's a quick easy solution that I use for that problem.  Go to Lowes/Home Depot and get one of those hand held torches that go on the end of a small propane tank.  You can get the kit with the easy trigger, tank and all for 25 bucks or get the cheapo version for around 15 without the trigger.  Works great for last minute bacon crisping and a ton of other stuff around the house.


----------



## squirrel

Great idea. I have a kitchen torch and use it for lots of stuff. You must be in South Carolina. I grew up there and was a Cock fan!


----------



## BandCollector

This is why I love this sight...Great people with great ideas!

Thanks,  John


----------



## mballi3011

Now thats a great idea for the torch thingy.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Squirrel said:


> Great idea. I have a kitchen torch and use it for lots of stuff. You must be in South Carolina. I grew up there and was a Cock fan!


Hmmmm     Squirrels and Cocks?????Hmmmmm

Nope..... Not Gonna do it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Day  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## squirrel

These cocks!


----------



## sumosmoke

Gotta love those Cocks today. Hope they can deliver a beat down!

BTW - that torch idea is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arnie

What a great idea!

In my quest for crisper bacon on my fatties I gone as far as trying precooked bacon. Works, but what a pain


----------



## Bearcarver

lowcountrygamecock said:


> I haven't been on in a while but was looking for new fattie recipes for a Christmas cookout and saw several people mention the bacon not being done when the fattie reaches 165.  Here's a quick easy solution that I use for that problem.  Go to Lowes/Home Depot and get one of those hand held torches that go on the end of a small propane tank.  You can get the kit with the easy trigger, tank and all for 25 bucks or get the cheapo version for around 15 without the trigger.  Works great for last minute bacon crisping and a ton of other stuff around the house.




Just so you know, that question came up yesterday, and I think you have the best idea, so I copied & pasted your idea on that thread (I credited you with that brilliant idea).

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## cassman

This is a great idea and the best part is I already have the torch in my tool chest. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## coffee_junkie

I put mine in the oven on broil for about 10 minutes or so. It works great!


----------



## rdknb

Great idea, I use mine to lite my AMS never thought about crisping bacon


----------



## SmokinAl

Got one in the garage too. Thanks will give it a try.


----------



## venture

Leave it to these folks.  I hadn't thought about the torch.  I par cook my bacon a bit for fatties and ABTs, then smoke it and it crisps up real nice.  More than one way to skin a cat my dad always said.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## scarbelly

I have also precooked some bacon in the microwave for a couple of minutes to ensure doneness - the torch works great too


----------



## johnvh

I just threw the fatty in a frying pan after cooking and crisped up the bacon a touch.


----------



## vision

Why not raise the temperature for the last 30 mins?


----------



## fife




----------



## Bearcarver

I still like the torch idea, by the author of this thread !

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear

I have to agree with SmokingOhioButcher---certain words conger up certain idea's and at MY old age, thats all I gots LOLOLOL


----------



## eman

Vision said:


> Why not raise the temperature for the last 30 mins?


Someof us po folks smoke on an MES ,It won't get hot enough to crisp bacon easily.I also use the broiler .


----------



## jjwdiver

Great idea with the torch, been using the one I got with the AMNS for other uses and now can add that to the list. Thanks!!


----------

